# The Pacific - New HBO Series



## Rifleman62

See prior thread: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38606.0.html

Cut and paste info.

Coming in 2110. The Pacific is being produced by Steven Spielberg, Tom Hanks, and Gary Goetzman in association with HBO Films, Playtone, Dreamworks, and Seven Network. A 10-part mini-series from the creators of "Band of Brothers" telling the intertwined stories of three Marines during America's battle with the Japanese in the Pacific during World War II. The Pacific is based primarily on two memoirs of U.S. Marines: With the Old Breed by Eugene Sledge and Helmet for My Pillow by Robert Leckie. (two excellent books). The series will tell the stories of the two authors and Marine John Basilone, as the war against the Empire of Japan rages.
  
Trailer: http://www.hbo.com/events/pacific/video.html

Fan site: http://www.pacificfans.com/


----------



## CougarKing

Another trailer for this new HBO miniseries

Looks promising. The USMC counterpart for the US Army's "Band of Brothers" for the European Theater.


----------



## Rifleman62

Wikipedia

*Gunnery Sergeant John Basilone* (November 4, 1916 – February 19, 1945) was a United States Marine who was awarded the Medal of Honor for his actions at the Battle of Guadalcanal during World War II. He was the first enlisted Marine to receive the Medal of Honor during World War II and the only enlisted man to receive both the Medal of Honor and the Navy Cross.

He held off 3,000 Japanese troops at Guadalcanal, after his 15-member unit was reduced to three men. Basilone was killed in action on the first day of the Battle of Iwo Jima, after which he was posthumously honored with the Navy Cross. He is the only enlisted Marine in World War II to have received the Medal of Honor, the Navy Cross, and a Purple Heart. Basilone is buried in Arlington National Cemetery.


*John Basilone* was one of a family of ten children. Born in Buffalo, New York, on November 4, 1916, to Italian parents, he went to St. Bernard Parochial School in Raritan, New Jersey and enlisted in the United States Army at the age of 18. After completing his three-year enlistment in the Philippines, where he was a champion boxer, he came home and went to work as a truck driver in Reisterstown, Maryland.

In July 1940, he enlisted in the U.S. Marine Corps in Baltimore, Maryland, believing that he could return to Manila quicker with the Marines than with the Army. Before going to the Solomon Islands he saw service at Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, in addition to training at the Marine Corps Base Quantico, Marine Corps Recruit Depot Parris Island and Camp Lejeune, then called New River.

Gunnery Sergeant Basilone's buddies on Guadalcanal called him "Manila John" because he had served with the Army in The Philippines before enlisting in the Marine Corps.

Private First Class Nash W. Phillips, of Fayetteville, North Carolina, recalled him from the battle for Guadalcanal: "Basilone had a machine gun on the go for three days and nights without sleep, rest or food". "He was in a good emplacement, and causing the Japs lots of trouble, not only firing his machine gun but also using his pistol."

Basilone was returned to the States and participated in a War Bond Tour. After the tour, he was stationed at Camp Pendleton where he met Lena Mae Riggi, who was a Sergeant in the Marine Corps Women's Reserve. They were married at St. Mary's Church in Oceanside, July 10, 1944, with a reception at the Carlsbad Hotel. They honeymooned at her parents' onion farm in Portland.

Medal of Honor recipients are generally not allowed to return to combat. However, Basilone requested a return to the fighting in the Pacific theatre. Basilone was serving with the 27th Marine Regiment, 5th Marine Division during the invasion of Iwo Jima. On Red Beach II, he and his platoon were pinned down by enemy gunfire. He single-handedly destroyed an enemy blockhouse, allowing his unit to capture an airfield. Minutes later he was killed by an enemy artillery round.

John Basilone is buried in Arlington National Cemetery in Virginia. His grave can be found in Section 12, Grave 384, grid Y/Z 23.5.

Columnist and author James Brady, who had been awarded a Bronze Star for his service as a Marine in Korea, wrote Hero of the Pacific: The Life of Legendary Marine John Basilone, which was completed days before Brady's death in January 2009 and was scheduled to be published in November 2009.

Medal of Honor citation

Basilone's bravery at Guadalcanal, while serving with the 1st Battalion, 7th Marines, 1st Marine Division, is legendary. His Medal of Honor citation, signed by President Franklin D. Roosevelt, reads:

The President of the United States in the name of The Congress takes pride in presenting the MEDAL OF HONOR to

SERGEANT JOHN BASILONE
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS

for service as set forth in the following CITATION:

For extraordinary heroism and conspicuous gallantry in action against enemy Japanese forces, above and beyond the call of duty, while serving with the 1st Battalion, 7th Marines, 1st Marine Division in the Lunga Area. Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands, on 24 and 25 October 1942. While the enemy was hammering at the Marines' defensive positions, Sgt. Basilone, in charge of 2 sections of heavy machine guns, fought valiantly to check the savage and determined assault. In a fierce frontal attack with the Japanese blasting his guns with grenades and mortar fire, one of Sgt. Basilone's sections, with its guncrews, was put out of action, leaving only 2 men able to carry on. Moving an extra gun into position, he placed it in action, then, under continual fire, repaired another and personally manned it, gallantly holding his line until replacements arrived. A little later, with ammunition critically low and the supply lines cut off, Sgt. Basilone, at great risk of his life and in the face of continued enemy attack, battled his way through hostile lines with urgently needed shells for his gunners, thereby contributing in large measure to the virtual annihilation of a Japanese regiment. His great personal valor and courageous initiative were in keeping with the highest traditions of the U.S. Naval Service.


Navy Cross citation

The President of the United States takes pride in presenting the NAVY CROSS posthumously to

GUNNERY SERGEANT JOHN BASILONE
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS

for service as set forth in the following CITATION:

For extraordinary heroism while serving as a Leader of a Machine-Gun Section, Company C, 1st Battalion, 27th Marines, 5th Marine Division, in action against enemy Japanese forces on Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands, 19 February 1945. Shrewdly gauging the tactical situation shortly after landing when his company's advance was held up by the concentrated fire of a heavily fortified Japanese blockhouse, Gunnery Sergeant Basilone boldly defied the smashing bombardment of heavy caliber fire to work his way around the flank and up to a position directly on top of the blockhouse and then, attacking with grenades and demolitions, single handedly destroyed the entire hostile strong point and its defending garrison. Consistently daring and aggressive as he fought his way over the battle-torn beach and up the sloping, gun-studded terraces toward Airfield Number 1, he repeatedly exposed himself to the blasting fury of exploding shells and later in the day coolly proceeded to the aid of a friendly tank which had been trapped in an enemy mine field under intense mortar and artillerybarrages, skillfully guiding the heavy vehicle over the hazardous terrain to safety, despite the overwhelming volume of hostile fire. In the forefront of the assault at all times, he pushed forward with dauntless courage and iron determination until, moving upon the edge of the airfield, he fell, instantly killed by a bursting mortar shell. Stouthearted and indomitable, Gunnery Sergeant Basilone, by his intrepid initiative, outstanding skill, and valiant spirit of self-sacrifice in the face of the fanatic opposition, contributed materially to the advance of his company during the early critical period of the assault, and his unwavering devotion to duty throughout the bitter conflict was an inspiration to his comrades and reflects the highest credit upon Gunnery Sergeant Basilone and the United States Naval Service. He gallantly gave his life in the service of his country.

For the President,
/s/ JAMES FORRESTAL
Secretary of the Navy


There is a picture around somewhere of his back pack, with his name stentiled on the back, lying in the sand on Iwo.


----------



## CougarKing

The 2nd trailer is out. It seems the series will air in March 2010:

 2nd HBO trailer for "The Pacific" series


----------



## mariomike

I'm very much looking forward to it. I just don't know how on Earth they can ever show the PTO ground war on TV without upsetting people. The Japanese and Americans, almost without exception, fought each other to the death in the Pacific and never surrendered. 
I've read that in the ETO there was an estimated 19,000 U.S. Army soldiers absent without leave in France. There were none in the PTO islands, because there was no where to go. The intensity of Okinawa was appalling. And the expectation was that it was only the beginning.  
My impression is that the PTO was America's version of the Russian Front.
"I think I told every one of them that I would rather have that medal, the Congressional Medal of Honor, than to be President of the United States." 
President Truman.


----------



## CEhopeful

Looks amazing.I remember when band of brothers came out I was in grade 12 and taped every episode and rewatched it until next week when the newest episode came out.......Pacific will be a similar case I think..


----------



## Rifleman62

New HBO website: http://www.hbo.com/the-pacific/index.html

Starts 14 Mar 10


----------



## dangerboy

The first episode was on last night so I was wondering if anybody here gets HBO and was able to watch it.  I have read a lot of positive reviews but none of them were by soldiers or historians (that I know of).  So was wondering what the people on this site think; as good as "Band of Brothers" or better or worse?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MikeL

I got HBO, the show is pretty good, but the character development was kinda weak, they tried to show you every character during the first episode so it was kinda hard to keep track or who everyone was, etc. Band Of Brothers did a better job of showing who's who, etc.  Still pretty early in the series to give a good review though, but so far its good.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021

Man... I wish I had HBO. 
I almost bought the book at Chapters. Still wondering if I should


----------



## 1feral1

Like everything down here, things take time to get here (late), so I will be watching when this series arrives. Its not even being advertised yet, and this thread is the only avenue I have heard about this program/mini series.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## captloadie

Sitting here in Holland, I don't get HBO either. I downloaded the show to watch on the big screen, and thought that so far the cinematography is good, similar to the scenes from Saving Pte Ryan. Unless they to some of that switching back in time stuff, I think we have seen all we are going to with regards to pre-deployment character development. I also hope that they will show some of the set backs and defeats, not just the ra-ra we fought hard and won.


----------



## Brasidas

captloadie said:
			
		

> Sitting here in Holland, I don't get HBO either. I downloaded the show to watch on the big screen, and thought that so far the cinematography is good, similar to the scenes from Saving Pte Ryan. Unless they to some of that switching back in time stuff, I think we have seen all we are going to with regards to pre-deployment character development. I also hope that they will show some of the set backs and defeats, not just the ra-ra we fought hard and won.



I'm guessing the (unexpected) abandonment of the marines' beachead at Guadalcanal without extended supplies or a timeline for reinforcement will be portrayed as somewhat of a setback.


----------



## stukirkpatrick

until Sunday you can watch the first episode of The Pacific online at http://www.hbocanada.com/thepacific/video.php  

I liked it.


----------



## Danjanou

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the (unexpected) abandonment of the marines' beachead at Guadalcanal without extended supplies or a timeline for reinforcement will be portrayed as somewhat of a setback.



They did touch on that a bit in the first episode. The 1st marine characters are on a hill top watching a night time naval engagment in the Slot. (fairly good CGI too BTW). Of course everytime a ship gets blown up they presume its a Japanese one and cheer. 

Next morning they head down to the beach and notice their ships are all gone includingt all the supply vessels with 1/3 of the Division all its heavy weapons, ammunition, food etc has sailed away after the USN lost the battle of Savo Island and withdrew. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Savo_Island

Next seen is a squadron of Japanese destroyers full of reinforcements sailing past them.

Overall I thought the first episode was not too bad. Good attention to details, 1903 Springfield Rifles and M1917 water cooled Machineguns etc. I do agree maybe not enough on character development, but we may see more.


----------



## PMedMoe

SK, thanks for the link!


----------



## MaDB0Y_021

Sierra Kilo said:
			
		

> until Sunday you can watch the first episode of The Pacific online at http://www.hbocanada.com/thepacific/video.php
> 
> I liked it.



SK, how were you able to watch the frist episode online? I'm on the website now, and all I can watch is promo vids and historical content.


----------



## Journeyman

MaDB0Y_021 said:
			
		

> SK, how were you able to watch the frist episode online? I'm on the website now, and all I can watch is promo vids and historical content.





			
				Sierra Kilo said:
			
		

> *until Sunday* you can watch the first episode of The Pacific online at ....


----------



## 1feral1

As I watched the telly the other night, The Pacific was advertised on Australia's 7 Network as 'coming soon'.  This of course was filmed here in Queensland and in Victoira too.

Reality check: Bribie Island (the bewt tropical paradise where I live) was a pivitol training location for US Forces where they trained for their 'island hopping' campaign against the Japanese. Plenty of local history around here.

I'll be looking forward to this program, but it most likely won't be on until winter (Jun-Sep) at best.

OWDU


----------



## cn

*long time reader, first time poster* haha

But back to the topic...

I've caught both episodes shown so far and I have to agree, the first episode was a bit slow but the battle sequence at the end was very well done (and from what I've compared to the things I've read about the Pacific theater, it was very realistic to the way it happened).

Second episode was very entertaining, better than the first, but I do look forward to Sunday for episode 3.. So far good series


----------



## jollyjacktar

For those who so desire, if you were to go to such a site as The Pirate Bay, you will be able to download up to the current episode 4 which aired last night.  I have been impressed with the attention to detail and CGI with makes things indeed look real.  It meets my expectations of Spielberg, Hanks and Dye.


----------



## 1feral1

Well, parts 1 and 2 aired on the 7 Network on Wendesday night from 2030-2230h. Overall, very well done, and I look forward to the remaining 7 parts each Wednesday night.

The terrain is so familiar  :nod: , as there is something facinating about the living 'J', I curse it and love it all at the same time, ha, the humidity, the range of birds/fury creatures,  insects, snakes and spiders (not including the crocks and wierd vegetation), plus the smell, and the wetness.

OWDU


----------



## LineDoggie

Y'all are going to love the Peleliu sequences.

Look for Sledges Gunnery Sergeant on Pavuvu, makes Lee Ermey look like a schoolgirl and is based on a real vet. Elmo M. Haney, veteran of the 5th Marines and Bellau Wood.


----------



## SeanNewman

I'm still just not feeling it compared to Band of Brothers.

It's not a matter of it being in the middle vs BoB being seen as the whole thing, either...right from the first episode BoB had me hooked.

I think they did a better job with character development in BoB or something more so than what theatre it was in, because there's no reason The Pacific can't be as good of a story.

There's nobody to relate to like the troops in BoB, and there's nobody who stands out as awesome or terrible to relate to like Winters or Sobel.  Any leadership character only seems to get 2 minutes on one episode then he's done.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I have not seen it but have it preordered with Amazon.


----------



## heavygunner

LineDoggie said:
			
		

> Look for Sledges Gunnery Sergeant on Pavuvu, makes Lee Ermey look like a schoolgirl and is based on a real vet. Elmo M. Haney, veteran of the 5th Marines and Bellau Wood.



 ;D  he was nuts! 

HANEY, Elmo M., GySgt. K-3-5. Now deceased, was awarded the Silver Star for heroism on Cape Gloucester and was at least 50 years old on Peleliu. A combat veteran with the 5th Marines in France during WW I.


----------



## LineDoggie

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I'm still just not feeling it compared to Band of Brothers.
> 
> It's not a matter of it being in the middle vs BoB being seen as the whole thing, either...right from the first episode BoB had me hooked.
> 
> I think they did a better job with character development in BoB or something more so than what theatre it was in, because there's no reason The Pacific can't be as good of a story.
> 
> There's nobody to relate to like the troops in BoB, and there's nobody who stands out as awesome or terrible to relate to like Winters or Sobel.  Any leadership character only seems to get 2 minutes on one episode then he's done.


Some of the things people who rave over BoB need to remember. BoB was about 1 Rifle company of the 506th from Training to V-J day and mostly about Dick Winters.

This is about 3 main characters who likely never met  during the war from 2 different Regiments, and one wasnt in combat till 44. I think of it more like Gettysburg than BoB. It's ambitious and they have made some mistakes with Weapons (M1903A3's instead of plain '03s).


----------



## 1feral1

Part 3 aired on the 7 Network last Wednesday.

Took place (and filmed in Melbourne). All about training and resting up, charming the local Sheilas etc. Very well done, and I look forward to part 4 this coming Wednesday. A bit more charcacter building, which was good.

A crop of new and old Aussie actors were present.

If you're reading this post, you must read the link below.....

Reality check

Back in 1942, with the US 'invasion' of Brisbane, many locals and Diggers viewed the US Forces as "those bloody Yanks...over paid, over sexed, and over here". Things boiled over.... yes, and got out of hand....  Wiki's version of what happened - The Battle of Brisbane - Fair dinkum!  :nod: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Brisbane

OWDU


----------



## mariomike

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Part 3 aired on the 7 Network last Wednesday.
> 
> Took place (and filmed in Melbourne). All about training and resting up, charming the local Sheilas etc. Very well done, and I look forward to part 4 this coming Wednesday. A bit more charcacter building, which was good.
> 
> A crop of new and old Aussie actors were present.
> 
> If you're reading this post, you must read the link below.....
> 
> Reality check
> 
> Back in 1942, with the US 'invasion' of Brisbane, many locals and Diggers viewed the US Forces as "those bloody Yanks...over paid, over sexed, and over here". Things boiled over.... yes, and got out of hand....  Wiki's version of what happened - The Battle of Brisbane - Fair dinkum!  :nod:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Brisbane
> 
> OWDU



I wonder if the retort was something like in the ETO: "Under-paid, under-sexed and under MacArthur/Eisenhower!  ;D

"The lingo: listening to Australian English". Some ditties such as, "When they send the last Yank home: All they'll have is some clothes, and a kid that talks through its nose."
 http://books.google.ca/books?id=ht8jrt3HBmEC&pg=PA21&lpg=PA21&dq=underpaid+under+sexed+under+macarthur&source=bl&ots=N3sYKLRH0I&sig=hUZTSpvuTw0sAtftyOYTgDailyQ&hl=en&ei=EFXTS6qVFMGclgfw76HuDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CA4Q6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false

( The above sung to "When they sound the last all clear" sung by Vera Lynn - still going strong! )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdsH6c6T9lc

I also wonder if they will show the Zoot Suit Riots In L.A. involving sailors and marines? That would likely be too hot a potato.

Hey, Wes. I saw episode number 6 the other night on TMN. I have not seen "Band of Brothers" which is what most seem to compare it to. 
Sometimes, the "Beer and Skittles" seem to have gotten a bit out of hand:
http://home.st.net.au/~dunn/ozatwar/altercations.htm
Read about Eddie Leonski!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

I had been looking forward to 'The Pacific', having thoroughly enjoyed 'Band of Brothers'. That said, I have to say that perhaps my expectations were too high.
Granted, I am viewing in Taiwan, where HBO is heavily censored. But it seems there is a definitive lack of a thread with which to tie it all together. I've only seen the first four episodes, perhaps it will get better. But it says something when the first four episodes do not draw the viewer in.


----------



## mariomike

I watched Episode 7: 'Peleliu Hills'. It showed four-man USMC litter ( stretcher ) teams in action. I was wondering if they had securing straps for folding canvas stretchers during the war. It turns out they did. "A kind of elasticated canvas strap designed to secure the patient to the Litter. The straps featured two sprung metal clips attached to either end, and designed to fit around the tubular poles of the Litter. The strap was adjustable."
Attached is a photo of what they looked like from a Medical Supply Catalog of 1 March, 1944.


----------



## CEEBEE501

For any one wanting to catch up or view on your own times.

http://tvshack.net/tv/The_Pacific/


----------



## Infantry_wannabe

I think the Peleliu episodes were excellent. Though the series has its weaknesses it's worth seeing even just for those episodes. Looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## 1feral1

Well, watched Pt 4 last night, again very well done.

That officer who stole the chest and pistol was a real classic or what, eh. 

It reminded me of a certain someone on my deployment, althought not a thief, he had the rests of the traits that most are disgusted with. This individual nearly kicked a dog to death in front of us (it was our 'pet') as punnishment to the men for not heeding his warning he did not want the dog around. There were a few who wanted to sort things out a la old school.

Looking forward to Pt 5 next Wednesday.


OWDU


----------



## mariomike

Episode Nine: Okinawa 1945:
"The battle resulted in one of the highest number of casualties of any World War II engagement"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Okinawa

Okinawa: "THE BLOODIEST BATTLE OF ALL":
http://www.nytimes.com/1987/06/14/magazine/the-bloodiest-battle-of-all.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## SeanNewman

I've now given it 9 hours of my life and my opinion hasn't changed that Band of Brothers was far better with character development.

I just don't have that emotional investment of "I know guys like that" as I did with Garnere, Lipton, Winters, Sobel, etc.

I don't think it has anything to do with the theatre they were in or the missions they were doing; character development is an art and I feel like they missed it here.

For three of the episodes, they sort of focussed on a guy and he got killed.


----------



## jollyjacktar

I have watched both series, both well done.  But my money is on the Pacific, I enjoyed it more.


----------



## mariomike

Here is an article from Time magazine from November 1944. 
"Which is the tougher war—in Europe or in the Pacific?": 
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,796908,00.html

Long before either TV show, the war in the Pacific ( land, sea and air ) held more interest for me because of the intensity of the Japanese resistance. 

Had Japan not surrendered after the A-bombs:
"Casualty predictions varied widely but were extremely high for both sides: depending on the degree to which Japanese civilians resisted the invasion, estimates ran into the millions for Allied casualties and tens of millions for Japanese casualties.":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Downfall#Estimated_casualties

The USN:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nrvMNf-HEg&feature=related

The USAAF:
http://www.warbirdforum.com/lastraid.htm



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> I just don't have that emotional investment of "I know guys like that" as I did with Garnere, Lipton, Winters, Sobel, etc.



The Pacific gave you characters like "SNAFU" playing beer pong with half empty craniums.

Snafu: What you doin’ Sledgehammer?

Sledge: I though I’d bag me some Jap Gold.

Snafu: You don’t wanna do that.

Sledge: Why not? I saw you do it.

Snafu: Don’t. You shouldn’t do it. The germs. Doc Caswell says all these dead nips have germs.

Sledge: Germs.

Snafu: Bad Germs. Diseases that will make you sick.


----------



## SeanNewman

I don't think the part about which one was "harder" is really in question.

Even if you took the beaches in Africa, Dieppe, Sicily, Italy, and Normandy, at the end of the day you still lived in a relatively civilized place (Europe) by modern standards, and when you weren't fighting battles there were French and Dutch women to take care of you.

That was even mentioned in episode 10 last night when a Europe vet got home earlier than a Pacific vet and said (to paraphrase) "I might have jumped into Normandy, but I can't take that money from you because you had the really hard go with Malaria, etc".

While I wasn't at either, everything I've read from people who were at both tells me that life in general was much worse in the Pacific, which is part of the reason the Marines are so passionate about not being confused with vets from Europe.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I just want to say both Band of Brothers and The Pacific, are my 2 favourite show's on television, both equally are amazing films/series.


----------



## mariomike

More from "The Pacific":

On the train coming home:
"Hi, my name's Merriell Shelton. How about we go to the back of the train and you show me your caboose?"

"See that line of stars up there? That's Snafu's p____!"

"Emperor's God. Duty to God."

"You'll be dead in two days, don't wanna know your name."

"Plenty more exitement on the way, princess."

"You left a trail boy. They gonna find us now."

"I missed you, Kathy. But, my aim is getting better. I'm already workin' on your Christmas present."
( "Kathy" was a fellow Marine. )

"What do we do now?"

"Where you from, Hamm with two m's?"

"Oooh la la la...that is a nice piece of a**.."

"They can't f---ing surrender?" -Hamm
"I hope they don't. I hope we get to kill every last one of them." -Sledge

"What you say, BOO?"

"You gone Asiatic?"

"Thanks sledge hammer... dont worry Bill Leyden we got a nickname for you too...we will call you bobpin hammer. It's like a little hammer for a little man... a little joke for a little man"

"Seriously, I’m getting that yellow jaundice that’s been going around. I know it. The heebie jeebies. I’ll catch a fever then turn inside out through my ******* like Carson in love company. Come on, look at my eyes. I’m dying, Sledge."

"I like to watch the new guys sweat."

"Semper Fi..."
( Said by one Marine to another, as he tricks him into exchanging his new poncho with him. 
"They put chemicals in the new ones. Chemicals that will make you sick." ) 

"I scrub drums for *no* man."


----------



## spear

Can't wait to watch this on dvd format.


----------



## 1feral1

Well, every Wed night the series has aired with teh past 2 weeks having double episodes. Parts 6-7, and 8-9.

I was in a world of 'over-graphication' (it was almost too much at times), especially the parts 8-9, which openly displayed the horrors of war in the Pacific. I was relieved when part 9 was over.

I will say the series has been well done so far, and really cannot be compared to BoB, which dealt with a group of men from the same Unit. As noted on here, we are dealing with 3 different men from 3 different Units.

I am looking forward to the final part which will air a week from tomorrow as game one of the State of Origin plays tomorrow night.

I will be buying the DVD box set once released in Australia later this year.

OWDU


----------



## 1feral1

Well, last Wednesday, watched the final, Part 10.

No violence which as great, and good closure to the series, and at the end a summary of what happened later in life to the charcaters we had begun to know.

Overall very well done, and I will be getting the box set when it comes out here in Australia.

I guess, I'll close with the sumation that war is war, and the trauma associated with it never really changes, just the technology does as the decades roll on. I, like thousands who are returned soldiers can readily identify with the range of emotions one has to run the gauntlet, at times day in, day out, just to get through the day.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## mariomike

Hopefully, the American people will remember the cost: 354,523 United States casualties (106,207 killed, 248,316 wounded and missing). From a population one third the size it is now. 
Thankfully, the invasion of Japan was obviated. Casualties on both sides were expected to be appallingly high:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Downfall#Estimated_casualties

P.S. I liked what SNAFU had to say about if they had arrived home six months earlier!


----------



## McD

Anyone hear of a release? My searches have lead me to Amazon for pre-order, but no date set. I havent checked in a week or more however. Haven't caught an episode yet.

EDIT Because I am a Donkey. Heres what my search yielded;
http://www.thehdroom.com/news/HBOs-The-Pacific-First-Episode-Online-Now-Blu-ray-in-June/6497 
Thought I'd post this as it links to a legitimate priew of pilot episode. So I am lead to believe.


----------



## dangerboy

McD said:
			
		

> Anyone hear of a release? My searches have lead me to Amazon for pre-order, but no date set. I havent checked in a week or more however. Haven't caught an episode yet.


From the Digital Bits http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa180.html#060410

First, Warner and HBO have officially set The Pacific miniseries for DVD and Blu-ray Disc release on 11/2 (SRP $79.99 and $99.98). The DVD version will include all of the 5-minute Historical Background  prologues for each episode, along with 3 documentary featurettes (Making The Pacific, Profiles of The Pacific and Anatomy of the Pacific War). To this, the Blu-ray Disc will add a pair of BD-Java interactive options, including The Pacific Enhanced Viewing  mode (a 10-part, 10-hour PiP mode that offers interviews with historians and veterans, archival footage, maps and more) and The Pacific Field Guide (which allows you to search for additional information on the real historical events depicted in the miniseries and to view additional animated maps, extensive interviews with historians and veterans, historical footage, photographs and more).


----------



## karl28

That link takes you to the previews of the episodes witch look great but I didnt think I saw anything with a full episode . I can't wait for the release of it on DVD should be a good show to watch .


----------



## McD

karl28 said:
			
		

> That link takes you to the previews of the episodes witch look great but I didnt think I saw anything with a full episode . I can't wait for the release of it on DVD should be a good show to watch .


 Shoot sorry for the tease. I guess it wasnt my browser. Well till November then.


----------



## karl28

MCD 
                  Hey man no worries lots of good short little videos on that link . I am excited about seeing them when they come out on DVD or Maybe Blue ray if I can get some extra cashed saved up .

Cheers Karl


----------



## McD

As am I, it will kind of interesting to see a representation of the grounds modern hollywood style. Yeah I like picture menus . 

If I may make a suggestion Re: Blu Ray. Go for a Playstation3. Since my lap top got fried its been my "PC", works great as an internet browser with its rather "Kept simple, stupid" operating system. With the 4 due out prices will sink. :2c:


----------



## cn

I just finished off the series last night, and I'm with some of the other posters on here: it's no band of brothers (if you're comparing the two) but on its own, it's a very well done series.  Although it has its flaws (like big gaps in the war, 'not as good' character development, etc) it was very entertaining and definitely something I will add to the collection.  

Episode 9 stood out for its battle sequences, nice visuals.


----------



## 1feral1

Here in Australia, both Parts 8 and 9 aired together. I had been overdosed on the graphic violence portrayed in both 'intense' episodes, and I was relieved when part 9 ended.

I found the whole series excellent, and when this is released on DVD here, I will buy it for sure.

Part 10 was excellent.

OWDU


----------



## cn

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Here in Australia, both Parts 8 and 9 aired together. I had been overdosed on the graphic violence portrayed in both 'intense' episodes, and I was relieved when part 9 ended.
> 
> I found the whole series excellent, and when this is released on DVD here, I will buy it for sure.
> 
> Part 10 was excellent.
> 
> OWDU



Ah, I watched 9 & 10 together on VOD so maybe the 'too-much violence' and none-at-all balanced each other well.

What I liked about part 10 was the closure of all the characters at the end.  It's nice to see how their lives played out once they were home.  One thing I found odd was how Snafu never spoke to anyone he served with until 30 years later, but then again, he was kind of an oddball to begin with.


----------



## mariomike

I read that over 400 Americans were killed every ten square miles on Okinawa. Winston Churchill called the Battle of Okinawa "among the most intense and famous in military history.":
http://www.youtube.com/user/AnimEigo#p/u/8/9GGv8gdXuo0


----------



## jollyjacktar

One thing that I was impressed with was how well the casting was done.  The actors were very close in appearance physically to the men they were portraying.


----------



## McD

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> One thing that I was impressed with was how well the casting was done.  The actors were very close in appearance physically to the men they were portraying.



HBO Is rather good for this, well those who do the mini series casting. Although acting the part is a huge part. What comes to mind is 'Generation Kill' Sgt Brad Colbert - Skarsgård doubles. Cpl Josh Person - James Ransone, portrayed extremely close to how Wright described him in the book, so it didnt matter they look nothing alike. Havent seen the actor playing Basilone yet. Or "Chesty" haha


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

mariomike said:
			
		

> I read that over 400 Americans were killed every ten square miles on Okinawa. Winston Churchill called the Battle of Okinawa "among the most intense and famous in military history.":
> http://www.youtube.com/user/AnimEigo#p/u/8/9GGv8gdXuo0


 Kihachi Okamoto's 1971 "Gekido no showashi: Okinawa kessen" is a great movie, if a little dated, from the Japanese point of view. Well worth watching.


----------

